# Best Kong Stuffers?



## melsysmutts (Dec 4, 2007)

The boys had their first real stuffed Kong this afternoon. Aside from their kibble, I hadn't though to put anything else in there. 

Today, I put a bit of kibble and a peanut butter soft treat inside and capped it off with peanut butter. They went nuts! The Kongs kept them occupied for about an hour, and now they're exhausted! 

So, what's you favorite Kong stuffing? I'm going to pick up 6 extra Kongs to have on hand pre-stuffed. Lay it on me!


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 9, 2007)

You can do the same thing, caps of peanut butter, and then pour in some low sodium soup broth.
liver treats, biscuits, apples, PB, etc etc


----------



## melsysmutts (Dec 4, 2007)

Doh! I didn't glance down the page- sorry for the 2nd post about Kongs. However, these posts are a welcome respite from the kibble/raw bashing threads sometimes.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Around here, anything that is "dog-safe" and small enough to fit in the hole is a kong stuffer! For long trips I'll stuff a kong with dry biscuits, canned dog food, and whatever else I feel like (usually capping with PB like you) and then I toss it in the freezer overnight so it takes longer to get all the contents out.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

At puppy class the teacher had some examples and cream cheese was one of them. Mia loves it


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a large dog in a VERY small space, so on days like today when there is a raging blizzard outside, Kongs are a lifesaver. We will go out and romp in the snow later, but not as long a walk as usual. Since my dog, Ruby, will eat literally ANYTHING, I generally put something she likes the best in the middle or bottom of the kong, and a portion of her regular food (mixed dry and wet) near the top. Then she has to get through her regular food to get to the really good stuff. Usually I stuff a couple of cooked chicken hearts or gizzards in the bottom. It is a struggle to make sure she stays fit, so putting some of her regular alotted food for the day in the kong keeps her busier and a little less focused on what she can coax out of me all day.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I usually put a layer of their dry food in the bottom,then some small pieces of one of the following chicken,ham,hot dog,turkey,steak etc. then more kibble,more meat, more kibble then top it with a tad of peanut butter and then freeze em. This is not like putting a lot of meat in(chop up very tiny pieces) ,its just so they can smell it. I have cranked the truck and drove up the driveway and then walked back and NO whinning.They love it when I go to work or am going to be gone for a longer time.(usually less than 5 hours) It keeps them(2 dogs) busy and when I come back the Kong's are clean as a bone. David


----------

